# Wedon Island Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Weedon Island Classic Jan. 25
Hosted by Kahuna's Bar & Grill
2 Redfish & 2 Trout
Thousands of $$ in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Launch Maps on ClassicS Website
Launch Kayaks 6:30am
CPR Weigh In 2pm Kahuna's St. Petersburg
Early Entry Fee Only $50
Register Now at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com
NOTE: The ClassicS will be awarding 6 kayaks in the invitational national
championship in Oct. Old Town, Ocean Kayaks & KC Kayaks will award
2 Kayaks each=6boats. Learn how to earn your invitation, see Rules on ClassicS Website.


----------

